# need a 69 gto rear marker lights holes template



## 1969goatman (Oct 17, 2008)

need a 69 gto rear marker lights holes template need a template or measurements of act place of in the rear quarter panels both sides you can send a pic of template with if someone can do that for me thanks put inches in and placement of the holes thanks


----------



## radicalbob (Apr 21, 2015)

Me too please


----------



## 1969goatman (Oct 17, 2008)

*template rear marker lights*

template rear marker lights


----------

